

Firefox 3 Goes on a Diet. Eats Less Memory than IE and Opera. - tx
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080317-firefox-3-goes-on-a-diet-eats-less-memory-than-ie-and-opera.html

======
JulianMontez
I'm sorry, but I think this has been covered too much and it's a fact that
everyone knows already.

